# Joints and Connections in Slab



## Rider Rick (Feb 18, 2010)

New SFR water supply line tee fitting in concrete slury fill mix under slab.

Line has 100 lbs. pressure test.

Good to go? OK to pour?

Thank you,

Rick


----------



## Mule (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Joints and Connections in Slab

If it's new, then the line needs to be replaced. No joints/fittings under the slab.


----------



## Rider Rick (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Joints and Connections in Slab

Mule,

What code section?

Rick


----------



## Mule (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Joints and Connections in Slab

P2904.15 Underground joints. Joints in polybutylene (PB)

plastic pipe or tubing underground or under a concrete floor

slab shall be installed using heat fusion, in accordance with the

manufacturer’s installation instructions. Joints in copper pipe

or tube installed in a concrete floor slab or under a concrete

floor slab on grade shall be installed using wrought-copper fittings

and brazed joints.

Well I guess I stand corrected.

If they use one of the methods listed, it would be okay.

I know on repairs, in slab, we always require silver solder...."brazed"!

So IF the fitting used are rated for under the slab AND they use one of the methods listed it would be okay.


----------



## Mule (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Joints and Connections in Slab

You know........after thinking a little more about it.....how in the heck would you get CPVC to turn up if you didn't allow fitiings under the slab????

That's the bad thing about "firing from the hip" without thinking!!

The tee thing is what threw me! I just can't see installing a bunch of fittings under the slab! The more fittings under a slab the more chance for a leak..........but.........the code says okay as long as...........

wrought-copper fittings shall be used?????

What type of material is being used under the slab in your situation?????


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Joints and Connections in Slab

OP did not say what material...

P2904.5.1 Under concrete slabs.

Inaccessible water distribution piping under slabs shall be copper water tube minimum Type M, brass, ductile iron pressure pipe, cross-linked polyethylene/aluminum/cross-linked polyethylene (PEX- AL-PEX) pressure pipe, polyethylene/aluminum/polyethylene (PE-AL-PE) pressure pipe, chlorinated polyvinyl chloride (CPVC), polybutylene (PB), cross-linked polyethylene (PEX) plastic pipe or tubing or polypropylene (PP) pipe or tubing, all to be installed with approved fittings or bends. The minimum pressure rating for plastic pipe or tubing installed under slabs shall be 100 pounds per square inch at 180°F (689 kPa at 82°C).

P2904.9.1.2 CPVC plastic pipe.

Joint surfaces shall be clean and free from moisture and an approved primer shall be applied. Solvent cement for CPVC plastic pipe, orange in color and conforming to ASTM F 493, shall be applied to all joint surfaces. The parts shall be joined while the cement is wet and in accordance with ASTM D 2846 or ASTM F 493. Solvent-cement joints shall be permitted above or below ground.


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Joints and Connections in Slab

Most of the water services here are copper tubing with no joints under the slab...


----------



## Rider Rick (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Joints and Connections in Slab

Not sure what type of Pex white in color.

Thank you,

Rick


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Joints and Connections in Slab

Isn't Washington under the UPC?


----------



## Rider Rick (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Joints and Connections in Slab

Yes, Washington State is under the UPC but I don't like the idea of a fitting under the slab.

I told the owner that I always used one length of pipe why risk a leak. But he went with the  connection under the slab any how.

I thought if I put it on the BB it might lead me to a code I could use to be able to write a correction next time.

Rick


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Joints and Connections in Slab

If it's a pex fitting (copper) would'nt it have to be protected from the concrete?


----------



## Rider Rick (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Joints and Connections in Slab

Yes, it is a copper tee wrapped with form pipe insulation.

Rick


----------



## Matthew (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Joints and Connections in Slab



> You know........after thinking a little more about it.....how in the heck would you get CPVC to turn up if you didn't allow fitiings under the slab????


CPVC comes in Rolls like copper when installed in slab it is installed the same way  :geek:


----------



## Mule (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Joints and Connections in Slab

Really.........I've never seen a roll of CPVC. It's all hard pipe and comes in sticks.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Joints and Connections in Slab



> $109.00  Sold in multiples of 100 / $1.09 linear foot In Stock - Estimate Delivery Date
> 
> High-temperature domestic water supply used in hot and cold water pressure applications, from water main to fixtures. For hot water distribution systems with continuous operating pup to 100 PSI at 180 degrees Fahrenheit. Sizing equals copper pipe size. This CPVC Tubing is one of many top quality items in our CPVC Unions & Couplings department.
> 
> Aubuchon Item # 800178


http://plumbing.hardwarestore.com/52-33 ... 00178.aspx

Added note: had to search CPVC coils to locate it


----------



## Rider Rick (Feb 20, 2010)

Re: Joints and Connections in Slab

Sizing equals copper pipe size. This CPVC Tubing is one of many top quality items in our CPVC Unions & Couplings department.

I have found that CPVC and copper ID's are NOT the equal.

Rick


----------

